# the best 80's skyscrapers



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

http://www.exchangearts.co.uk/events/80s-night/

us bank tower 1989








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

at&t corporate center 1989








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

jp morgan chase tower 1982








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Jpmorganchase.jpg

wells fargo bank plaza 1983








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

one liberty place 1987








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

columbia center 1985








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

bank of amercia plaza 1985








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

OUB bank centre 1986








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Singapore

scotia plaza 1988








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scotia_Plaza

williams tower 1983








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

900 north michigan 1989








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

rialto towers 1986








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rialto_Towers

one atlantic center 1987








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

dli 63 building 1985








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DLI_63_Building

cityspire center 1987








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

menara maybank tower 1988








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menara_Maybank

comerica bank tower 1987








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

bank of america center houston 1983








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

one worldwide plaza 1989








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

wells fargo center minneapolis 1988








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

washington mutual tower 1988









8 shenton way 1986








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/8_Shenton_Way

three first national plaza 1981








http://www.jjkinc.com/contact-us.html

wachovia financial center 1984








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

heritage plaza 1987








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

menara komtar 1985








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KOMTAR

enterprise plaza 1980








http://www.houstonarchitecture.com/Building/2016/Enterprise-Plaza.php

axa center 1986








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States

trade tower 1988








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trade_Tower

60 wall street 1989








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_the_United_States


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Some great buildings! Columbia center and Bank of america plaza are probably the best


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine: US Bank, JP Morgan Chase, Wells Fargo's, Trade Tower, 63 City, One Liberty Place, William's Tower, 60 Wall Street, Enterprise Plaza, Heritage, Columbia Center, Bank of America's.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Actually the Wells Fargo Center's design reminds me of the Vietcombank Tower which is under construction in Saigon. Well, both of them were designed by Pelli.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

^Like a modern GE building(Rockefeller)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wells Fargo Center is first, by far.

Columbia Center, Scotia Plaza, Williams Tower, DLI63, Bank of America in Houston

80s was so much better than 90s architecture


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

A lot of the 80's stuff is bland, but at least its not tacky (and therefore hideous) like most of the 90's stuff.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Columbia Center
8 Shenton
DLI 63
JP Morgan Chase
Menara Komtar


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

US bank, wells fargo bank plaza, OUB bank centre and scotia plaza


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*A L L *of them _except _8 shenton way.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

I just love the eighties and its tacky postmodern buildings. The most recognizable landmarks were erected in this decade.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Wells Fargo Centre, One Liberty Place, Rialto Towers, Scotia Place. :cheers:


----------



## jacklin (Apr 30, 2013)

*introduction*

hello frnds this is jacklin here m new in this forum site and just want to say hi to everyone , hope we all share lots of knowledge together, so lets start a new world with skycrapercity


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Wells Fargo
Scotia Plaza
One Liberty


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the one in singapore, but i am a bit subjective, since it is the only one i got to see in real life


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

Columbia Seafirst Center!









(I used to call it with this old name)...
I started to be interested in skyscrapers after I saw the photo of this building many years ago 
It's amazing. And yeah, it's *black*! 
Even now, after so many great buildings were built since then, it's still my favorite skyscraper in the US. First love is never really forgotten, you know 

Others worth mention are US Bank Tower (LA), Wells Fargo Plaza & Williams Tower (Houston).


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

For postmodern, I love WF Plaza, JP Morgan, BOA Plaza, 1LP, Columbia, US Bank, and OUB. For the traditional replicas, WF Center, 1AC, and AT&T are all fantastic. I can't really compare the two categories, but if I had to pick a favorite, I'd have to say Wells Fargo _Plaza. _The cladding is untouchable and the shape incredibly intuitive. :cheers:


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

deadhead262 said:


> ^Like a modern GE building(Rockefeller)


It's actually a cladded copy of this rose granite Southern Belle in Atlanta: The Georgia Pacific Tower in Atlanta.


----------



## univer (Oct 25, 2012)

My favorite is Coloumbia center and Wells fargo bank plaza !

And like One worldwide plaza,Wells fargo center minneapolis,Washington mutual center !


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Bank of America in Dallas. The lighting was decades ahead of its time.


----------

